# كيف تساعد في بناء وإنتشار منتدى الكنيسة؟



## Molka Molkan (31 يناير 2012)

*كيف تساعد في بناء وإنتشار منتدى الكنيسة العربية ؟

**لاحظنا منذ أيام قليلة التغُيّر الذي حدث بالنسبة لشكل المنتدى وبعض خواصه ولاحظنا أيضاً أنه قد تم إضافة أدوات لنشر المواضيع بسهولة على الفيس بوك وتويتر والبريد الإلكتروني وجوجل وغيرها من شبكات التواصل الإجتماعي، لكن ربما يكون بعضنا لا يعرف ما الفائدة من هذه الإمكانات أو كيف يستخدمها أو لم يجربها من قبل فيكاد يمر عليها ولا يراها أو لم تؤثر معه، والحقيقة هى عكس هذا تماماً ، فهذه الوسائل لو أحسنا إستخدامها ستؤثر بشكل كبير جداً في إنتشار خدمة منتدى الكنيسى في كل الأوساط العربية ، فعن طريق الضغط على هذه المفاتيح سيذهب موضوعك تلقائياً من منتدى الكنيسة إلى الفيس بوك ، ومن ههنا سيدخل الأصدقاء إلى هذا الموضوع فيستفاد الجميع بالمحتوى بالإضافة إلى إنتشار الخدمة بشكل كبير بالإضافة إلى ان كلما زاد عدد الزوار على المنتدى فهذا يعلي من شأن وترتيب المنتدى في الترتيبات العالمية ، كل هذا لن يكلفك أي شيء سواء من المجهود او الوقت ، فهذه الأزرار مصممة لتكون كالتي نعرفها في الفيس بوك وهذه صور للشرح.


*



​*

وسنشرح أهم ثلاثة أيقونات في هذا الشريط :

1: الأيقونة [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ] وهى معروفة لكل من يتعامل مع الفيس بوك ، بمجرد الضغط عليها في موضوع ما كهذا سيذهب هذا الموضوع إلى الوول Wall او الحائط لديكم، وبالتالي سيجده الأصدقاء ويدخلون للقراءة.

2. الأيقونة [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ] وهذه الأيقونة خاصة بالشيير share أو بـ المشاركة ، وبمجرد الضغط عليها هنا يتخرج لنا نافذة جديدة تطلب منِّا إختيار المكان الذي سيذهب إليه هذا الموضوع ( هل هو على الوول ؟ أم هل هو في صفحة نكون نحن المديرين فيها ؟ أم هل هو في جروب ؟ ) ومن بعد إختيار المكان سيذهب أيضاً إلى **إلى المكان المختار ، وبالتالي سيجده الأصدقاء أو الأعضاء في الصفحة أو الجروب ويدخلون للقراءة ، وهذه هى النافذة التي ستخرج والتي علينا الإختيار منها :

*


​* 

3. **الأيقونة [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]وهى خاصة لمن يملكون حساباً على موقع **twitter.com وهي تتشابة مع الأيقونة السابقة، حيث أنه بمجرد الضغط عليها ستخرج لنا نافذة جديدة تطلب تأكيد إرسال الموضوع إلى الحائط **( **Wall** ) الخاص بالحساب الشخصي هناك وبالتالي سيجده المتابعون ثم يدخلون للقراءة.
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 فبراير 2012)

ثانكس مولكا على الشرح ​


----------



## rania79 (3 فبراير 2012)

تممام مولكا


----------



## أرزنا (5 فبراير 2012)

سلام المسيح

عظيم ما في مانع


----------



## zama (7 فبراير 2012)

حلو أووي ..

ليه الإدارة هنا مش بتحب تعلن عن المنتدي بجوجل زي ما بشوف إعلانات لأي ويب تاني ، و إعتبار إن دا 

وسيلة من وسائل النشر ؟؟

لو الأمر محتاج مساندة _ أياً كان نوعها _ ممكن ننسق لو تحبوا ..

مجهود بالخير ، bye ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2012)

ازاي يا زاما ؟


----------



## zama (7 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ازاي يا زاما ؟



دا إستفسار عن طرق المساندة ولا عن طرق الإعلان ، دي الحاجتين اللي أنا قلتهم ،

أنت تقصد أستفسار عن أيه بئا ؟؟

عموماً :

من حيث طرق المساندة :

عند الموافقة للموضوع و طرحه للمشاركة ، بكدا هنفد عنصرة التنفيذ ، بالتالي هنشوف سوا

أيه مفارق الطرق اللي محتاجة مساندة بحسب هويتها ..

من حيث طرق الإعلان :

فأعتقد أسرع مني حضراتكم بالتواصل مع منافذ الإعلان ..

==

بكدا أنا سطرت ما أقصده مبدئياً ..

==

bye ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2012)

> ليه الإدارة هنا مش بتحب تعلن عن المنتدي *بجوجل زي ما بشوف إعلانات لأي ويب تاني* ، و إعتبار إن دا



قصدي الملون بالأحمر


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 فبراير 2012)

ليس هذا فحسب ...هناك وسائل اخرى كالتلفزيون مثلاً ...للقنوات الدينية التي تعرض شبهات وهمية ..اكثر هذه البرامج المتلفزة قد اقتبست مواضيعها من المنتدى ..واذا ما طالبنا بحقوق النشر فأننا بالتالي سوف نكسب رهاناً مهماً ..والمقابل سيكون فقرة أعلانية خلال احد البرامج المهمة تعرض فيه اسم المنتدى وحتى لو كان Subtitle ....

من ناحية أخرى ...ارجو ان تتكرم الادارة وتعطينا وسائل دعم المنتدى (مادياً) هناك مقتدرين ومساندين كثر ...كأن يكون حساباً بنكياً او خاصية الدفع بواسطة الكريدت كارت وغيرها من وسائل الدفع...لدعم المنتدى واقامة قسم مالي ينسق بهذا الشأن...

العديد من الافكار التي ممكن طرحها واختيار الانسب موضوع عائد للادارة الكريمة ...

تحياتي


----------



## zama (8 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> قصدي الملون بالأحمر



تمام ، أعتقد إن بيكون في شئ أسمه إعلانات جوجل ، بيتم فيها إدراج مادة إعلانية بسابق إتفاق و تعاقد ..

تم التنويه عن هذه الإمكانية بكتاب إليكتروني صدر منذ قرابة عامين بالتحديد يسمي 

what don't you know about of google

من منطلق هذا أقترحت توظيف هذه الخدمة و قولت إن حضراتكم هتكونوا أسرع معلوماتياً 

للأحاطة بكافة ما سيطلب و قولت لو حضراتكم تحبوا ننسق التعاون ..

دا كل تصوري مبدئياً عن الفكرة ..


----------



## dodo jojo (8 فبراير 2012)

*هحاول بكل مجهودى انشر المنتدى على الفيس بوك   *​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 فبراير 2012)

تقدم ملحوظ في المنتدى 
الرب يبارك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 فبراير 2012)

*ما عنديش 
in your page​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

> *ما عنديش
> in your page​* ​



عشان حضرتك مش ادمن في بيدج ..


----------



## ++Narawas++ (28 فبراير 2012)

شرح مفيد 

الرب يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عشان حضرتك مش ادمن في بيدج ..



*يعنى إيه مش فاهمة

أو بما معناه 
أبقى أدمن إزاى​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى إيه مش فاهمة
> 
> أو بما معناه
> أبقى أدمن إزاى​*



لا، لما حضرتك بتعملي جروب او بيدج بتكوني ادمن فيها 

كل صفحة ليها أدمن هو اللي عاملها ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا، لما حضرتك بتعملي جروب او بيدج بتكوني ادمن فيها
> 
> كل صفحة ليها أدمن هو اللي عاملها ..


*
آه فهمت
شكرا

طبعا و لا ح أعمل بيدج و لا حاجة​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> * طبعا و لا ح أعمل بيدج و لا حاجة *​


لا مش مهم..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::
جميل جدا اخي الحبيب
"molka"
هذا الاهتمام بنشر منتدانا الغالي
واعتقد ان هناك الكثير من الافكار 
والاقتراحات حتي نجعل من المنتدي
مزار لك حائر ومن ثم يصبح بيتا له
ولكن فقط  نحتاج
لان نتكاتف سويا فى هذا الشأن
::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 مارس 2012)

اللهم كبر منتدانا و أقسامه يارب العالمين​
​قولوا إن شالله​


----------



## ايمن سيف (9 مارس 2012)

عايز اشترك معاكم سجلوا اسمى من فضلكم


----------

